# CO post season uphill travel?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't know about those specific resorts. Most of them you can hike up after they are closed. Just keep in mind there may be resort operations going on and you'll steer clear of that. You might look at Red Lady in Crested Butte versus messing with the ski area. Monarch pass can be really nice too.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Hostel in CB prob not busy right now.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> I don't know about those specific resorts. Most of them you can hike up after they are closed. Just keep in mind there may be resort operations going on and you'll steer clear of that. You might look at Red Lady in Crested Butte versus messing with the ski area. Monarch pass can be really nice too.


Reasonably safe place to ride solo with no recent snowfall and spring conditions Killz?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

From my understanding. There are a couple of other spots around Crested Butte that people do solo tours on. The names are not leaping out right now. 

The Perfect Trees on Monarch Pass are a pretty safe bet too. 

The ski areas are probably fine to skin up at. I've done the same thing at Winterpark after they have closed with no issues. The only time I have ran into anything is when the ski area is doing the ski/snowboard photo shoot thing. Which at that time of year is not unlikely. They generally have a certain spot on the mountain they are using. So as long as you avoid that you are probably golden.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> From my understanding. There are a couple of other spots around Crested Butte that people do solo tours on. The names are not leaping out right now.
> 
> The Perfect Trees on Monarch Pass are a pretty safe bet too.
> 
> The ski areas are probably fine to skin up at. I've done the same thing at Winterpark after they have closed with no issues. The only time I have ran into anything is when the ski area is doing the ski/snowboard photo shoot thing. Which at that time of year is not unlikely. They generally have a certain spot on the mountain they are using. So as long as you avoid that you are probably golden.


Red lady sounds pretty dam nice is weather and conditions are right

Can Monarch pass be dropped from the road and can I be picked up at another road at the bottom or does it require a skin back up?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There are no drop off and pick ups that I know of at Monarch. 

The closest thing is doi g snow stake bowl, which is just below the summit on the east side of the pass. You park on the right hand side of the road if you are headed east. There is a big plowed out parking area maybe a half mile from the summit. Might be a quarter. Cross the highway and puck up the skin and boot pack. It is relatively quick to the top of the bowl. Ride down, lather, rinse, repeat. So you finish where yoh started. 
Perfect trees brings you below the highway. The only way out is to skin back to the summit or take the cut off at the power line and skin back to the highway. This puts you at old Monarch Pass road. Either skin option is a fair amount of work. With coming out at old Monarch pass road is slightly less effort. You might not think the final hundred feet are though. That road cut is steep and can be challenging to put a track in on.

Those are really the only options. If you want road attraction laps, go to Bert and Loveland pass. Grand Mesa also has that option and I am pretty sure there is a lot of snow left there. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

